

 My Paywall Start-up,Qasto - hack_rohan
http://www.qasto.com/
Here is the invite link: (valid for 100 signups only)
http://www.qasto.com/signup/7586/
======
SHOwnsYou
What separates you from something like CPALead? (Other than a slick design.)

It's definitely a winning idea -- There are several other people in the
sustaining themselves in this market, so while there is competition, I also
know there is room for growth.

However you're monetizing it, I'd look to geo-target specific methods based on
country.

Also, you can look at online marketing forums (warrior forum, wickedfire
(maybe), digitalpoint, and blackhat world to advertise your services. Right
now CPALead has a virtual lock on these industries in terms of locking premium
content.

Also, facebook will typically either ban/warn you or delete your linking page
if you link to protected material.

~~~
hack_rohan
Our idea is to build a trust-able eco-system for everyone to unlock and
consume content in way which will benefit everyone. CPALead doesnt have a
central login system for users and doesn't make sure if content is delivered
and if ip changes th user cannot consume content he already paid for where as
we are trying to change this by having a central system for end user to access
to unlocked objects they paid for thought the web and giving ability to the
developers to bill their users who consume their premium content on a one-time
or monthly basis.

~~~
hack_rohan
Along with offers we are adding mobile,prepaid and other various types of
payment options which we believe will make it flexible for users to pay for
the premium content.

------
hack_rohan
Here is the invite link: (valid for 100 signups only)
<http://www.qasto.com/signup/7586/>

~~~
ZeroMinx
Ah yea, following that link works, but clicking "Sign up" on the front page
gives me "Sorry: Your invite code is not valid".

Also, your signup form gives me a headache. I'd recommend the standard flow
down the page, or splitting it up on different pages.

